# La paura di fidarsi



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La paura è sempre legata ad un evento temuto, altrimenti non sarebbe. E il problema è proprio in quel evento temuto. Fidarsi completamente di un’altra persona significa mettere nelle mani di questa il nostro equilibrio e la nostra felicità….perchè sarà lei ad avere le chiavi del nostro essere….significa mettersi nello stato psicologico del bisogno, quello che gli psicologi chiamano il bambino interiore. Ma tali proiezioni sono entrambe trappole. La paura è dovuta al fatto che abbiamo messo la nostra realizzazione fuori di noi e quindi fuori dal nostro controllo, mentre dal lato positivo, la fiducia poggia su gambe malferme perchè poggia su un altro essere umano che può cedere, tradire, oppure semplicemente cambiare. Vorremmo noi avere la totale responsabilità della felicità di un altro? Essere gli artefici di una dipendenza? No. Se siamo saggi. Allora ancora una volta il problema non è fidarsi od avere paura, due lati della stessa falsa moneta , ma avere equilibrio e fiducia non condizionati ad eventi, ma da essi indipendenti. Se diventiamo capaci di serenità anche senza la proiezione sull’altro, la paura cesserà e la fiducia poggerà sulla roccia.


----------

